# QUASERMAN FROM LOOKISM IS A 8PSL



## ZUZZCEL (Jul 12, 2019)

HE LITERALLY LOOKS LIKE AN ANIME CHARACTER IMO



MIRIN HARD FUCK


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jul 12, 2019)

Mirin alar base


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jul 12, 2019)

What's with you and anime characters jfl


----------



## Yummyinmytummy (Jul 12, 2019)

6.5PSL max


----------



## aspie_to_nt (Jul 12, 2019)

invisible to prime women


----------



## AbandonShip (Jul 12, 2019)

aspie_to_nt said:


> invisible to prime women


👏


----------



## Redrighthand (Jul 12, 2019)

lol no mate


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jul 12, 2019)

Isn’t he like 5’6


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jul 12, 2019)

aspie_to_nt said:


> invisible to prime women


Cope. No wonder you're aspie


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Jul 12, 2019)

[/QUOTE]


Lifeisgood72 said:


> Isn’t he like 5’6



like 5'7-5'8


ya his hieght pulls him down to a 6psl

would be a 7+psl if 5'10+


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jul 12, 2019)

like 5'7-5'8


ya his hieght pulls him down to a 6psl

would be a 7+psl if 5'10+
[/QUOTE]
No he looks aspie and misses the ideals


----------



## aspie_to_nt (Jul 12, 2019)

Dope said:


> Cope. No wonder you're aspie


This site really doesnt know psl scale. PSL is a global scale. That means your including the most good looking mm in existence opry chico barrett. so youre telling me on a GLOBAL scale, including every slayer and chad and chalite that he is 6.5. LOL


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jul 12, 2019)

aspie_to_nt said:


> This site really doesnt know psl scale. PSL is a global scale. That means your including the most good looking mm in existence opry chico barrett. so youre telling me on a GLOBAL scale, including every slayer and chad and chalite that he is 6.5. LOL


I linked the part where you said "Invisible to prime women" you fucking dumb piece of shit.
Your so aspie you can't even read. Fuckin lookism autists holy shit.


----------



## aspie_to_nt (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jul 12, 2019)

Din red


----------



## Vitruvian (Jul 12, 2019)

looks highclass, male model tier tbh if not for nose


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 12, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> looks highclass, male model tier tbh if not for nose


If not for height


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 12, 2019)

It's not quaserman you looksmax phag, it's quemirasman


----------



## elfmaxx (Jul 12, 2019)

mogs me


Vitruvian said:


> looks highclass, male model tier tbh if not for nose


he fell for the mk677 meme


----------



## rockndogs (Jul 12, 2019)

you retard?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 12, 2019)

Also, he's not an 8, you guys rate like r/truehateme 🤢

He's about a 6.5-7


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 12, 2019)

5.75 at the best tbh


----------



## sin (Jul 12, 2019)

he gets rejected by girls. hes 1.70metre manlet


----------

